# New Trailer Suggestions?



## goosebreath (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all,,,,, new member here so please be patient.

My old converted 7.5 X 12 ( with 32" sides) converted hard top tent trailer is on it last legs after 25 years of loyal service. Add in it ain't big enough for our white spread and blinds anymore so we are looking for an enclosed cargo style trailer now.

Just wondering what other hunters are using size wise and what are you comfortably getting in them?

The new trailer is going to be my "travelling trailer" and this is what I want to put into it.

800 tyvek windsock white decoys consisting of 16 dozen silosocks with the rest being a combination of northwinds, deadlies, and econosocks retrofitted with 3/16" 18 to 32 inch cold steel stakes (no more broken stakes in frozen ground for this plowboy) backbones and body spreaders (my own design). About 40% of the white spread has heads. With the retrofit, we lost a lot of packability of the windsocks but we have essentially 3D full bodied durable windsocks that stand up to frozen ground. I have made 14 "special carriers " that hold from 25 headed to 50 headless socks each. I can stack about 3 carriers (120- 200 socks) flat across about 7 foot by 30 inches of floor space. Maybe I can double stack these now in an enclosed trailer?

An e-caller, voretex and a dozen flyers, some flags, poles and a couple portable power packs.

10 dozen standard gray shells plus another 6 dozen homemade plywood silos and tow dozen outlaws.

Robo duck, a couple dozen floaters and a 4 dozen assortment of field duck dekes (full bodies, deadlies and some rubber duckies).

4 layout blinds (with ghillie covers) left in hunting position if at all possible, plus a mutt hut.

And if I get my way, a dog kennel so that my buddy's stinky golden can ride back there instead of behind the seat! (Yeah I know that probably won't happen....)

Thanks in advance to all who replied.

Goosebreath


----------

